# Automatischen Zeilenumbruch



## alaska94 (4. Okt 2006)

Hallo Folks,

Ich habe eine JList.
Diese JList habe ich in einem JScrollPane geladen.
Es ist auch alles gut und schön.
Nur hätte ich jetzt gerne einen automatischen Zeilenumbruch, wenn das Ende der JList erreicht ist.
Ich habe bereis folgendes getan. 
js.setHorizontalScrollBar(null);
Dadurch erreiche ich, dass es keine horizontale Scrollbar gibt.
Das Problem ist jetzt nur, dass er mir auch keinen Zeilenubruch macht.
Gibt es dafür eine fertige Methode?

Gruß

Alaska


----------



## alaska94 (5. Okt 2006)

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------



## thE_29 (5. Okt 2006)

In einer JList geht das nicht, da jede Zeile ein Item ist...

Außer du überschreibst dir den Renderer...

Wozu brauchstn ne JList?

Ggf, musst du, wenn das zu lange ist, einfach ein neues Item in deinen Vector/Model hinzufügen mit dem Rest!


----------



## alaska94 (5. Okt 2006)

Wofür ich eine JListe brauche?
Ganz einfach, ich arbeite gerade and Server-Client Kommunikationen.
Ich habe ienen Chat geschrieben, wo die Nachrichten in einer JList ausgegeben werden.
Wenn die Nachricht zu lang ist, wird keine Zeilenumbruch gemacht, sondern der Text verschwindet im Nirgendwo.

Gruß

Alaska


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Okt 2006)

Für sowas nimmt man doch im Allgemeinen
keine JList sonder eine JTextArea; die kümmert
sich selbständig um den Zeilenumbruch.


----------



## alaska94 (6. Okt 2006)

Danke es hat funktioniert alles Wunderbar.


----------

